# Can i put fish in now?



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Ive let my tank run for a week (without fish) to see if everything is in working order, so can i put fish in now?

My temp is 77, and the water is crystal clear.I would like to add 2 guppies if possible, the tank size is 10g.

Thanks in advance, adam.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Are you familiar with "new tank syndrom"?, "nitrogen cycle"? If not, don't put fish in yet. We can help you with that... Good luck.


----------



## orthikon (Aug 20, 2005)

If you are not familiar with the above terms, below is a good place to start:

http://faq.thekrib.com/begin.html


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Im very familiar with cycling...
But i have a friend, with wcmm's, blackmoors and goldfish.But he didnt cycle the tank and his fish are very healthy.Just a point, im still planning on cycling.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Then you know enough to make a decision.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks.
Im just trying to say cycling is a precaution, i dont want to get into a debate. But ive never cycled any of my tanks, and alot of my mates dont either (they have tropical, some anyway).


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

adam98150 said:


> Everything is in working order, so can i put fish in now?


Nosdfjdkjsdkgdlks


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Adam... no debate... I agree. You say you are knowledgeable, so you decide how you want to treat your fish. If you want advice... we are here.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks again Ron v.
Im adding one or two fish every 2 to 3 weeks, Dont want to add too many fish at once.As the ammonia would rise.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

That is an acceptable approach. Good job.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, thanks... :wink:


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah if you just put like up to 3 small fish in there and none untill about a month then they should be fine. Like a cycle with fish


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow thanks, didnt think it was that simple...


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Ive just purchased 5 neon tetras from my lfs. There doing fine, PH is 7.0 and the temp is 77.

I didnt go with the guppies, there fins looked to be torn.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

That's more than one or two Adam. Keep a close check on your ammonia. They will be OK for a few days untill the ammonia starts to build..... Beeeee careful.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah, sorry.
Ill keep an eye on them, their quite small.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you tank is still gonna cycle, there is nothing you can do about it, it has to be done, your just doing it with fish in the tank, the only thing to watch out for is if the ammonia gets to high, get a test kit and check it every day, if it gets high, do a water change. you should be fine.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

neons were a poor choice for suviving the cycle... good luck though, by the way, what size tank is it?


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah, ok thanks.
My tank is a 10g.


----------

